# English Tv ie Sky please



## Saraha5587 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

I need to know how to get virgin/sky/freeview etc tv in Egypt, I am prepared to pay etc I just have no idea how to even get started, help please ( i miss eastenders )


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you cant... you are in the middle east but you can get Oribit/OSN or Showtime where you can see Eastenders. Coronation St, Emmerdale.
Find your nearest office.. google will help. Go in and sign up.

Maiden


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know how to get virgin/sky/freeview etc tv in Egypt, I am prepared to pay etc I just have no idea how to even get started, help please ( i miss eastenders )


imho the one of the best reasons for a brit to emigrate is to be able to watch TV without seeing anyone resembling a Phil Mitchell, Cowell, Richard Keys or Andy Gray. ...give me an egyptian soap anytime above any of this garbage.

but I guess it is a case of each to his own.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you can download them from isohunt.com


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I use the internet, if you have a compatible wide screen TV you can hook up your PC or just use your laptop 

If you want to pay you will need ADSL internet and a UKVPN that is compatible with TV Catchup TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again and BBC Player, ensure before you contact a UK VPN service they can install the application remote on your PC and can offer a static IP address that is accepted by TV Catch Up as some are blocked.

If you don't want all that hassle simply head over to Project Free TV
Project Free TV - Watch all your favorite tv shows and movies online free

Loads of television on there..

There are other sites as well, sometimes Youtube has series on it, you can also try a torrent service such as limewire etc or search for a TV program you can stream rather than download

We also watch arabic TV that has satellite - they had "Silent of the lamps" (that's how it was listed) LOL


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> imho the one of the best reasons for a brit to emigrate is to be able to watch TV without seeing anyone resembling a Phil Mitchell, Cowell, Richard Keys or Andy Gray. ...give me an egyptian soap anytime above any of this garbage.
> 
> but I guess it is a case of each to his own.




omg I hate Egyptian soaps.

I miss Grant Mitchell... sex on legs


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> We also watch arabic TV that has satellite - they had "Silent of the lamps" (that's how it was listed) LOL




Totally OT and I do apologize, but can't help myself.

This reminded me of english version of some restuarant menus here and under appetizers there is something listed as Fish Bait.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> omg I hate Egyptian soaps.
> 
> I miss Grant Mitchell... sex on legs


omg :confused2: Grant Mitchell??
And me thinking you were a class lady 

So I have always been right, women like rough looking guys with a bit of a bicep muscle on their arm and a nasty intimidating look. 

This sounds straight out of the Paul Ashton's "Seduction Guide for Dummies" but is appears to be true.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> omg :confused2: Grant Mitchell??
> And me thinking you were a class lady
> 
> So I have always been right, women like rough looking guys with a bit of a bicep muscle on their arm and a nasty intimidating look.
> ...




Grant never had an intimidating look... he has a great smile and was bald.. that done it for me lol


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this the guy you are talking about?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Poor Paul Ashton


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Grant never had an intimidating look... he has a great smile and was bald.. that done it for me lol


What is it with women and bald men?
:ranger::confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> What is it with women and bald men?
> :ranger::confused2:




lol well we could say .. what is it with men and blonde women with long legs and bit bits?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know how to get virgin/sky/freeview etc tv in Egypt, I am prepared to pay etc I just have no idea how to even get started, help please ( i miss eastenders )


The only place you can get it in Egypt is in Alex with a 3 metre dish on Astra2 but you won't get all the channels.

Also you can watch on the net but you have to get a UK IP and it doesn't always work as if your connection is on fixed IP ISP refuses.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> I use the internet, if you have a compatible wide screen TV you can hook up your PC or just use your laptop
> 
> If you want to pay you will need ADSL internet and a UKVPN that is compatible with TV Catchup TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again and BBC Player, ensure before you contact a UK VPN service they can install the application remote on your PC and can offer a static IP address that is accepted by TV Catch Up as some are blocked.
> 
> ...


Hey limeware is so slow it's not worth it use Vuse. And Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site it's still there and the biggest torrent service on the net. If they haven't got it it's not worth it.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Also you can watch on the net but you have to get a UK IP and it doesn't always work as if your connection is on fixed IP ISP refuses.


That is correct, when choosing a UK VPN clarify the allocated address is not blocked and request that your IP address is to be used for Catch UP TV, they do have some IP address allocated but do not advertise so they are not blocked


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So much easier to get osn


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> So much easier to get osn


We have never tried OSN..I only looked into it when you mentioned it..

I got the wife to hook up the satellite and I am useless with programming my mobile, she even found the Project Free TV

I got the good guys at my VPN to sort everything via a remote desktop installation

If anyone wants to dabble with proxy server place "how to watch bbc iplayer outside UK"in youtube, there is also some add in for Mozilla :confused2:

I would not advise proxy servers however for any secure transactions such as banking, VPN is good.

I might sound like an IT whizz but I am not I simply pray what I have works after making any changes and was able to secure my router..

It's far easier for me I simply can't be asked to watch TV except for some USA programs like CSI in bed 

The neigbours provide the entertainment there seems to be some family feud where I live, we hear shouting and see a dust cloud as people roll about

The fact I have ADSL and it works (very fast) with no issues is a miracle in itself


----------

